# cara tatina,



## emmanuelle arsan (12 Febbraio 2009)

è difficilissimo scriverti queste righe: so che scriverò e cancellerò ogni singola parola per timore di ferirti o di farti saltare qualche valvola.
Numerose volte, nel corso della mia permanenza su questo forum, ti ho letta esprimere il tuo disagio e la voglia di andartene perchè sei stata, in questo luogo virtuale, fraintesa nelle espressione e delusa e ferita nel sentimento più bello che credo possa esserci: l'amicizia.
Sei simpatica quando hai la luna dritta, sei una madre dolcissima, presente e coscienziosa e soprattutto credo tu sia una buona amica, di quelle che si fanno il mazzo in quattro per gli altri, senza chiedere nulla in cambio, MAI.
E' però, da un po' di tempo a questa parte, diventato difficile ed estremamente faticoso relazionarsi con te: hai i tuoi problemi, alcuni serissimi davvero, ma ti garantisco che qui, come in ogni consesso umano, rogne, guai e grattacapi non mancano a nessuno...eppure si cerca conforto tranquillamente e si è aperti ad ogni consiglio, nella maggior parte dei casi. So bene che motivi tuoi personali, attinenti anche al forum, ti impediscono di rapportarti in maniera serena ed equilibrata agli altri e questa non è una cosa buona e non lo è prima di tutto per te...al di là del fatto che qualcuno potrebbe tranquillamente dirti che hai rotto le palle tu e questa tua smania di andartene da trad.net. A me sinceramente dispiacerebbe moltissimo, ma se tu avverti l'esigenza, REALE, di disintossicarti dal forum perchè ti crea grattacapi e ti fa stare peggio, in percentuale maggiore dei momenti di letizia e cazzeggio che ti dà, allora non chiedere allo Staff: vai nel tuo pannello utente e chiedi di cancellarti. L'ha già fatto qualcuno ultimamente, senza clamore...e pare che non se ne sia accorto nessuno.
Quando ti sentirai pronta per rientrare, con animo rassenerato....posto per te, e credo di poterlo dire a nome di tutti, ce ne sarà sempre.
Con affetto, una rompipalle.


----------



## tatitati (12 Febbraio 2009)

non ho trovato il pannello. è solo per quello che non l'ho fatto.
non ho tutto il giorno da passare qui.
lo staff è latente.
grazie sei l'unica che ha capito.
peccato dover andare via.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (12 Febbraio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


> non ho trovato il pannello. è solo per quello che non l'ho fatto.
> non ho tutto il giorno da passare qui.
> lo staff è latente.
> grazie sei l'unica che ha capito.
> peccato dover andare via.


clicca su USER CP ti appare il pannello di controllo; di lato a sinistra hai vare opzioni, tra cui "networking"; clicca su appartenenza a gruppi e nella schermata che si apre, scegli di appartenere al gruppo che chiede la cancellazione, se vuoi farlo davvero


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Febbraio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


> non ho trovato il pannello. è solo per quello che non l'ho fatto.
> non ho tutto il giorno da passare qui.
> lo staff è latente.
> grazie sei l'unica che ha capito.
> peccato dover andare via.


e giù di tragedia...


----------



## tatitati (12 Febbraio 2009)

anna vaf******o


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> è difficilissimo scriverti queste righe: so che scriverò e cancellerò ogni singola parola per timore di ferirti o di farti saltare qualche valvola.
> Numerose volte, nel corso della mia permanenza su questo forum, ti ho letta esprimere il tuo disagio e la voglia di andartene perchè sei stata, in questo luogo virtuale, fraintesa nelle espressione e delusa e ferita nel sentimento più bello che credo possa esserci: l'amicizia.
> Sei simpatica quando hai la luna dritta, sei una madre dolcissima, presente e coscienziosa e soprattutto credo tu sia una buona amica, di quelle che si fanno il mazzo in quattro per gli altri, senza chiedere nulla in cambio, MAI.
> E' però, da un po' di tempo a questa parte, diventato difficile ed estremamente faticoso relazionarsi con te: hai i tuoi problemi, alcuni serissimi davvero, ma ti garantisco che qui, come in ogni consesso umano, rogne, guai e grattacapi non mancano a nessuno...eppure si cerca conforto tranquillamente e si è aperti ad ogni consiglio, nella maggior parte dei casi. So bene che motivi tuoi personali, attinenti anche al forum, ti impediscono di rapportarti in maniera serena ed equilibrata agli altri e questa non è una cosa buona e non lo è prima di tutto per te...al di là del fatto che qualcuno potrebbe tranquillamente dirti che hai rotto le palle tu e questa tua smania di andartene da trad.net. A me sinceramente dispiacerebbe moltissimo, ma se tu avverti l'esigenza, REALE, di disintossicarti dal forum perchè ti crea grattacapi e ti fa stare peggio, in percentuale maggiore dei momenti di letizia e cazzeggio che ti dà, allora non chiedere allo Staff: vai nel tuo pannello utente e chiedi di cancellarti. *L'ha già fatto qualcuno ultimamente, senza clamore...e pare che non se ne sia accorto nessuno*.
> ...


chi?


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Febbraio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


> anna vaf******o


ma sì, dai...


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e giù di tragedia...


quello che mi fa incazzare è quel nessuno m'ha capita.
Che sta a significare che tutte le parole, i messaggi, le cose condivise nel tempo  non significano un cazzo.


----------



## Mari' (12 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> chi?


Benedetto!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (12 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Benedetto!


ma guarda che è solo sospeso, credo....anzi no....sn andata a guardare ora....non è + in lista utenti


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma sì, dai...


uno più uno meno


----------



## tatitati (12 Febbraio 2009)

emma chiudi per favore?


----------



## brugola (12 Febbraio 2009)

si dai..così ne hai chiusi 3 in una mattinata ...


----------



## Mari' (12 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma guarda che è solo sospeso, credo









http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/member.php?u=2054​


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (12 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/member.php?u=2054​


 visto, visto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 non fare quella faccia minacciosa


----------



## Mari' (12 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> visto, visto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK!













​


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Febbraio 2009)

*tatina*

ho cancellato. come vuoi tu.


----------



## tatitati (12 Febbraio 2009)

grazie


----------



## tatitati (12 Febbraio 2009)

ora chi mi ha tradita sarà felice ha ottenuto il suo scopo.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Febbraio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


> ora chi mi ha tradita sarà felice ha ottenuto il suo scopo.



e allora non darle sta soddisfazione!!
resta e fagliela vedere


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (12 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e allora non darle sta soddisfazione!!
> resta e fagliela vedere


asu, purtroppo ci sono momenti nella vita (e dirlo a te, ti giuro, mi sembra una stro.nzata) in cui non hai nemmeno la forza nemmeno di parlare...figurati combattere


----------



## tatitati (12 Febbraio 2009)

vedi anna. a volte non si ha volgia di scherzare.
questa è una di quelle.


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Febbraio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


> vedi anna. a volte non si ha volgia di scherzare.
> questa è una di quelle.


io sono fatta così e cerco sempre di sdrammatizzare. dai tati, fatti uno spritz con me che lo so che non cambia niente, ma un sorriso vale molto più di tanti odi.


----------



## tatitati (12 Febbraio 2009)

non per me, non oggi.


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Febbraio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


> non per me, non oggi.


certe cose non si possono cambiare, tati. io avrei dato non so cosa perché mi marito continuasse ad amarmi e mi è andata male... cosa dovrei fare?
la prendo come viene e non mi dimentico lo stesso che nonostante tutto la vera ricchezza della vita sono gli altri.

insomma, bevi 'sto spritz, che sta già arrivando un altro giro!


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> certe cose non si possono cambiare, tati. io avrei dato non so cosa perché mi marito continuasse ad amarmi e mi è andata male... cosa dovrei fare?
> la prendo come viene e non mi dimentico lo stesso che nonostante tutto la vera ricchezza della vita sono gli altri.
> 
> insomma, bevi 'sto spritz, che sta già arrivando un altro giro!


che bella che sei anna.
Hai capito cose che alcuni non capiscono mai.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che bella che sei anna.
> Hai capito cose che alcuni non capiscono mai.


ho pensato la stessa cosa


----------



## Verena67 (12 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> *è difficilissimo scriverti queste righe: so che scriverò e cancellerò ogni singola parola per timore di ferirti o di farti saltare qualche valvola*. .


con tutto l'affetto: e allora perché lo fai?!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> con tutto l'affetto: e allora perché lo fai?!


e ci aggiungerei un bel "disperata ragazza mia"

anche se ammetto di vergognarmi un po' per aver citato masini


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (12 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> con tutto l'affetto: e allora perché lo fai?!


perchè la libertà di parola è ancora costituzionalmente garantita, perchè l'amicizia è una cosa seria e, soprattutto, perchè mi andava di farlo.


----------



## Nobody (12 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> perchè la libertà di parola è ancora costituzionalmente garantita, perchè l'amicizia è una cosa seria *e, soprattutto, perchè mi andava di farlo*.


 Mi sembra un'ottima ragione!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (12 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi sembra un'ottima ragione!


infatti MM: alla fine è l'unica che conta


----------



## MK (12 Febbraio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


> non ho trovato il pannello. è solo per quello che non l'ho fatto.
> non ho tutto il giorno da passare qui.
> lo staff è latente.
> grazie sei l'unica che ha capito.
> *peccato dover andare via*.


E allora resta e FOTTITENE.


----------



## Iris (12 Febbraio 2009)

A me spiace che Tatina vada via. Non ho capito poi in quale occasione non si è sentita compresa. 
ad ogni buon conto, se non vuole più scrivere non deve mica per forza cancellarsi.


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> certe cose non si possono cambiare, tati. io avrei dato non so cosa perché mi marito continuasse ad amarmi e mi è andata male... cosa dovrei fare?
> la prendo come viene e non mi dimentico lo stesso che nonostante tutto la vera ricchezza della vita sono gli altri.
> insomma, bevi 'sto spritz, che sta già arrivando un altro giro!


benchè il mio quote potrebbe provocarti un botto di nausea, mi scuso e ti quoto ugualmente.


----------



## tatitati (12 Febbraio 2009)

devo 
il volere è un altro paio di maniche.
sarebbero altre le persone che dovrebbero andare via.. ma si vede che la giustizia non è di questo mondo.


----------



## tatitati (12 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> perchè la libertà di parola è ancora costituzionalmente garantita, perchè l'amicizia è una cosa seria e, soprattutto, perchè mi andava di farlo.


si ma qui la libertà di parola non c'è più. l'amicizia tra me e te è una gran cosa. ma io l'ho data a tutti qui dentro e sai quanti ci hanno sputato sopra e ancora ci sputano....


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Febbraio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


> si ma qui la libertà di parola non c'è più. l'amicizia tra me e te è una gran cosa. ma io l'ho data a tutti qui dentro e sai quanti ci hanno sputato sopra e ancora ci sputano....


Sputa pure tu. e amen.

provare a considerare che l'amicizia di chi si dimostra amico è piu'  importante di coloro che non lo sono?

no eh?


----------



## tatitati (12 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> è difficilissimo scriverti queste righe: so che scriverò e cancellerò ogni singola parola per timore di ferirti o di farti saltare qualche valvola.
> 
> non cancellare. nulla di quello che dici tu mi ha mai ferita.
> sono altre le persone che dovrebbero chiedere scusa qui dentro enon lo fanno perchè non hanno una coscienza.
> ...


io un posto non ce l'ho in nessuno dei mondi a  cui appartengo e questo fa tanto ma tanto male.
posso dare conforto a chi soffre. posso aiutare chi sta male da morire ma non posso stare con chi amo. e questa oltre a non essere giusto 

fa maleeeeeeeeee


----------



## MK (12 Febbraio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


> io un posto non ce l'ho in nessuno dei mondi a cui appartengo e questo fa tanto ma tanto male.
> posso dare conforto a chi soffre. posso aiutare chi sta male da morire ma non posso stare con chi amo. e questa oltre a non essere giusto
> 
> fa maleeeeeeeeee


Sì Tati, ma il forum che c'entra?


----------



## brugola (12 Febbraio 2009)

ma chi è la tizia che dovrebbe andarsene al posto di tati?
io non capisco una fava


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2009)

in concreto ,
cosa ti hanno fatto qui dentro tati?


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Febbraio 2009)

Tati ma lo staff che può fare???
Se anche la cancellasse lei potrebbe ri iscriversi con un altro nick.
E comunque torniamo a bomba: lui crede a te o ad altri??
perché questo è il problema.


----------



## Old Zyp (12 Febbraio 2009)

Asu ha ragione

cazzo !

lei dal un lato, lui in mezzo, lei dall'altra 

semplice capire chi gioca sporco no ?


----------



## tatitati (12 Febbraio 2009)

io no
lei sì


----------



## Iris (12 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma chi è la tizia che dovrebbe andarsene al posto di tati?
> io non capisco una fava


Siamo in due.


----------



## brugola (12 Febbraio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


> io no
> lei sì


 
ma lei chi???????


----------



## tatitati (12 Febbraio 2009)

chi mi ha messo in questa situazione.
lui non crede a lei altrimenti non tornerebbe ogni volta.
e comunque ciò che gli viene riportato non risponde a verità


----------



## brugola (12 Febbraio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


> chi mi ha messo in questa situazione.
> lui non crede a lei altrimenti non tornerebbe ogni volta.
> e comunque ciò che gli viene riportato non risponde a verità


ma è una del forum???
chi è ???


----------



## Iris (12 Febbraio 2009)

E chi è lui?


----------



## brugola (12 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> E chi è lui?


lui è il suo ganzo.
ma non ho capito chi è lei, che pare una del forum


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Febbraio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


> chi mi ha messo in questa situazione.
> lui non crede a lei altrimenti non tornerebbe ogni volta.
> e comunque ciò che gli viene riportato non risponde a verità


se lui non le crede è evidentemente intelligente.
quindi lei non raggiunge il suo scopo.
perché te ne preoccupi? mandala in culo e basta. o anzi, non mandarcela neanche, fiato sprecato.


----------



## Iris (12 Febbraio 2009)

Tatina, ma se c'è una stronza che ti rende la vita difficile, perchè invece di cancellarti dal forum, non la prendi di petto, sul serio, le telefoni, la picchi, insomma non le dai ciò che si merita? Ma realmente, non virtualmente!!!


----------



## tatitati (12 Febbraio 2009)

non ce la mando. ma mi sta rendendola vita con lui un inferno


----------



## brugola (12 Febbraio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


> non ce la mando. ma mi sta rendendola vita con lui un inferno


vuoi che ce la mandi io???


----------



## tatitati (12 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Tatina, ma se c'è una stronza che ti rende la vita difficile, perchè invece di cancellarti dal forum, non la prendi di petto, sul serio, le telefoni, la picchi, insomma non le dai ciò che si merita? Ma realmente, non virtualmente!!!


 
perchè non mi sporco le mani con la merda.
lascio che ci si porchi lei


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Febbraio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


> non ce la mando. ma mi sta rendendola vita con lui un inferno


ma allora lui da peso a quello che 'sta burina gli dice?


----------



## tatitati (12 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> vuoi che ce la mandi io???


 basta  che  mi si lasci vivere la mia storia in pace.
io nella sua non m i ci sono infilata ..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Tatina, ma se c'è una stronza che ti rende la vita difficile, perchè invece di cancellarti dal forum, non la prendi di petto, sul serio, le telefoni,* la picchi*, insomma non le dai ciò che si merita? Ma realmente, non virtualmente!!!


esagerata


----------



## brugola (12 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> esagerata


suvvia, due schiaffoni non hanno mai ammazzato nessuno


----------



## tatitati (12 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma allora lui da peso a quello che 'sta burina gli dice?


no ma sta cosa gli deve rodere o non me lo direbbe
però se tu dai a qualcuno una versione distorta della realtà sto qulacuno potrebbe magari anche stare male non pensi? avere dei dubbi? viene spontaneo o no?


----------



## tatitati (12 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> suvvia, due schiaffoni non hanno mai ammazzato nessuno


mipiacerebbe tanto credimi...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Febbraio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


> no ma sta colsa gli deve rodere o non me lo direbbe
> però se tu dai a qualcuno una versione distorta della realtà sto qulacuno potrebbe magari anche stare male non pensi? avere dei dubbi? viene spontaneo o no?


non so tati. se mi fido, i dubbi non mi vengono. tanto più se fosse sempre la stessa persona a darmi questa versione distorta. non so se mi spiego. 
un pirla che mi dice nero quando tutto il resto ai miei occhi è bianco, non me lo inculo.

(scusate il gergo parigino  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Old matilde (12 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma chi è la tizia che dovrebbe andarsene al posto di tati?
> io non capisco una fava



neanch'io capisco na mazza

ps: ciao Tati


----------



## tatitati (12 Febbraio 2009)

ciao matilde


----------



## tatitati (12 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non so tati. se mi fido, i dubbi non mi vengono. tanto più se fosse sempre la stessa persona a darmi questa versione distorta. non so se mi spiego.
> un pirla che mi dice nero quando tutto il resto ai miei occhi è bianco, non me lo inculo.
> 
> (scusate il gergo parigino
> ...


 adoro i francesismi
poi abbinati a certe testine di cavolo ci stanno da ddddddio


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Febbraio 2009)

ma non può leggere anche lui così capisce che dici la verità tu??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Febbraio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


> adoro i francesismi
> poi abbinati a certe testine di cavolo ci stanno da ddddddio


la testina di cavolo sarei io?


----------



## tatitati (12 Febbraio 2009)

no lei e l'altra


----------



## tatitati (12 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma non può leggere anche lui così capisce che dici la verità tu??


sinceramente?
non credo abbia mai letto.
credo gli sia stato riportato da altre persone quindi come si sa le cose riportate non sono mai la verità.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Febbraio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


> sinceramente?
> non credo abbia mai letto.
> credo gli sia stato riportato da altre persone quindi come si sa le cose riportate non sono mai la verità.


e tu digli di leggere!!


----------



## tatitati (12 Febbraio 2009)

no


----------



## Grande82 (12 Febbraio 2009)

se non legge è perchè non ha dubbi al riguardo e le prende per ciò che sono: pettegolezzi
chi li fa potrebbe pure non leggere il forum ma solo dire sciocchezze a ruota libera
insomma, la cattiveria non ha bisogno di passare per la lettura dei fatti
gli basta un ascoltatore


----------



## tatitati (12 Febbraio 2009)

appunto.
però preferirei che ste due merdine si facessero i cazzi loro

si può dire loro?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Febbraio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


> appunto.
> però preferirei che ste due merdine si facessero i cazzi loro
> 
> *si può dire loro*?


 
no.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ti ho segnalato


----------



## tatitati (12 Febbraio 2009)

uff 
ma quanto sei pignola...
ormai l'ho detto...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Febbraio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


> uff
> ma quanto sei pignola...
> ormai l'ho detto...


 
ok ma che non capiti più per favore


----------



## tatitati (12 Febbraio 2009)

loro loro loro
gne gne gnè


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Febbraio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


> appunto.
> però preferirei che ste *due *merdine si facessero i cazzi loro
> 
> si può dire loro?


due?? ma non era una??


----------



## tatitati (12 Febbraio 2009)

una fa da pied a terre


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Febbraio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


> loro loro loro
> gne gne gnè


----------



## tatitati (12 Febbraio 2009)

peccato che non si possa insultare.. mi piacerebbe tanto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Febbraio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


> peccato che non si possa insultare.. mi piacerebbe tanto


 
come no? male che vada di sospendono qualche giorno. sei ancora incensurata


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2009)

*Tati*

Permetti?Premesso che non ho capito chi sarebbero queste due balde personcine che ti procurano tanto malumore....ma perchè tanta importanza?Il tuo frequentare questo sito dovrebbe esser frutto di un tuo piacere personale non legato alla presenza di  soggetti più o meno sgraditi!!Io non andrei mai via per qualcuno....piuù probabile che "Venga"per qualcuno....che ne dici tati?


----------



## tatitati (12 Febbraio 2009)

vieni per me? hihiihihhi
eh caro mio.. non posso scrivere perchè quel che scrivo viene riportato in modo distorto a un'altra persona .. non è piacevole...


----------



## Old Zyp (12 Febbraio 2009)

si ma dai, tatin !!!!

si ma L'ALTRA PERSONA ascolta quindi il problema non è lei !!!!!!!!! 

quindi il porblema è un altro


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2009)

*Tati*

Vabbè tati tante cose non son piacevoli....nel mio caso pensi sia piacevole sapere che il gestore del sito nutre una gran simpatia per me ed è pronto ad esternarla alla prima occasione? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Pensi sia piacevole saper che un pò di simpatici utenti sarebbero contenti di una mia felice dipartita?Tatti che dirtiAZIENZA....a me star quì dà ancora un pò di gusto....certo non andrò mai via per qualcuno....!!


----------



## tatitati (12 Febbraio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> si ma dai, tatin !!!!
> 
> si ma L'ALTRA PERSONA ascolta quindi il problema non è lei !!!!!!!!!
> 
> quindi il porblema è un altro


non ascolta però a me da fastidio ugualmente


----------



## soleluna80 (12 Febbraio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


> non ascolta però a me da fastidio ugualmente


beh, è comprensibile anche perchè le cose riportate vengono sempre distorte. Ma il cancellarti da qui non credo sia la soluzione. se una persona vuole farti del male riesce sempre a trovare il modo e tu non puoi cancellarti da tutto


----------



## tatitati (12 Febbraio 2009)

non posso cancellare loro.


----------



## lale75 (12 Febbraio 2009)

io non capisco una mazza...però che sfiga trovare la tipa del tuo tipo sul forum...Tatì, non cagarla, lui non le crede e questa è la tua vittoria più grande


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2009)

*......*

Non credo sia sfiga...ma ben altro....!


----------



## tatitati (12 Febbraio 2009)

non è la sua tipa.
io sono l'unica tipa... tosta tra l'altro...


----------



## soleluna80 (12 Febbraio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


> non posso cancellare loro.


appunto. non puoi nè eliminare le persone che ti fanno del male nè qui nè tantomeno nella vita reale. secondo me cancellarti sarebbe dargliela vinta.


----------



## tatitati (12 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non credo sia sfiga...ma ben altro....!


è cattiveria, è gelosia---


----------



## tatitati (12 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> appunto. non puoi nè eliminare le persone che ti fanno del male nè qui nè tantomeno nella vita reale. secondo me cancellarti sarebbe dargliela vinta.


ma non posso continuare a non scrivere


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2009)

*Tatina*

Non è una casualità.....comunque!!!Ed io come tu sai ho fiuto.....


----------



## soleluna80 (12 Febbraio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


> ma non posso continuare a non scrivere


puoi almeno rimanere x rilassarti un attimo tra un problema e l'altro. chiaccherare del più e del meno è utile anche x non rinchiudersi nel proprio guscio. certo concordo con te, non è bello non potersi fidare, non potersi aprire. ma almeno ti puoi rilassare


----------



## tatitati (12 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è una casualità.....comunque!!!Ed io come tu sai ho fiuto.....


sii cristallino par piasé sai ho le lacrime che mi rigano il volto


----------



## tatitati (12 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> puoi almeno rimanere x rilassarti un attimo tra un problema e l'altro. chiaccherare del più e del meno è utile anche x non rinchiudersi nel proprio guscio. certo concordo con te, non è bello non potersi fidare, non potersi aprire. ma almeno ti puoi rilassare


 
rilassare?
qui?


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2009)

*Tati*

Semplicemente..non credo sia una fatalità che tu è questa tipa..scriviate sullo stesso sito tutto quì!!Per cui tati mi spiace dirtelo ma per intuito ho sensazione che tu ti sia fidata della persona sbagliata...o delle persone sbagliate!!


----------



## tatitati (12 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Semplicemente..non credo sia una fatalità che tu è questa tipa..scriviate sullo stesso sito tutto quì!!Per cui tati mi spiace dirtelo ma per intuito ho sensazione che tu ti sia fidata della persona sbagliata...o delle persone sbagliate!!


 
esatto. non si è comportata da amica se va ariferire ad altri e pure in modo distorto
sappi cmq che si è comportata da merdina anche con altre persone qui dentro.
strano che non te ne sia accorto


----------



## lale75 (12 Febbraio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


> non è la sua tipa.
> io sono l'unica tipa... tosta tra l'altro...


 

Marò...non ho capito proprio una mazza allora...


----------



## tatitati (12 Febbraio 2009)

non importa non sei l'unica o l'unico nin zaprei

oddio se lui fosse anche il suo tipo avrei un ottimo motivo per evirare lui e ammazzare lei


----------



## lale75 (12 Febbraio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


> non importa non sei l'unica o l'unico nin zaprei
> 
> oddio se lui fosse anche il suo tipo avrei un ottimo motivo per evirare lui e ammazzare lei


 
unica...


----------



## tatitati (12 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> unica...


scusa cara, seguo poco il forum ultimamente sai essere perseguitata da qualche problema...


----------



## Old Confù (12 Febbraio 2009)

Vabbè, io penso che esistano persone....che, benchè ci impegnamo a buttarle fuori dalla nostra vita, in un modo o nell'altro ritornano sempre...

e allora, l'unica cosa che si può fare è ignorarle...dare loro il minimo indispensabile di confidenza o educazione, e poi proseguire dritto...continuando la nostra vita e facendo sapere loro quasi nulla dei cavoli nostri.... lo si fà nella vita reale...figuriamoci in un forum....

peccato, nn esista l'opzione* blocca utente* in stile msnger, almeno nn renderemmo pubblici i cavoli nostri a chi ci stà sulle palle!!!!

Tati, ti abbraccio....


----------



## tatitati (12 Febbraio 2009)

ecco appunto.. una bella espulsioane a vita sull'ip così non si può collegare maipiù ed è costretta a chiedere all'amichetta di fare stalking per lei....


----------



## lale75 (12 Febbraio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Vabbè, io penso che esistano persone....che, benchè ci impegnamo a buttarle fuori dalla nostra vita, in un modo o nell'altro ritornano sempre...
> 
> e allora, l'unica cosa che si può fare è ignorarle...dare loro il minimo indispensabile di confidenza o educazione, e poi proseguire dritto...continuando la nostra vita e facendo sapere loro quasi nulla dei cavoli nostri.... lo si fà nella vita reale...figuriamoci in un forum....
> 
> ...


 
Sì però se uno viene in un forum spera di potersi raccontare senza l'ansia dello sputtanamento etc etc...se non ho capito male (ma probabilmente non ho capito una mazza, tanto per cambiare 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   qui qualcuno ha usato quello che Tati ha detto per farle del male...e allora, che caxxo, per quello bastano le "amiche" di tutti i giorni. Uno, almeno, qui dovrebbe sapere di potersi confidare senza paure...


----------



## lale75 (12 Febbraio 2009)

Ho dei seri problemi con le virgole in sti giorni


----------



## tatitati (12 Febbraio 2009)

vuoi un cazzillo? ihhhiiihih


----------



## Old Confù (12 Febbraio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


> ecco appunto.. una bella espulsioane a vita sull'ip così non si può collegare maipiù ed è costretta a chiedere all'amichetta di fare stalking per lei....


Seeee, magari tutti i pc che esplodano al suo tocco...!!!!!

Tati...ultimamente, devo ammettere che c sono arrivata un pò tardino, stò imparando che a certa gente, sfigata & complessata....piace giocare sulle debolezze degli altri, in maniera tale da cercare di assoggettarle o da vendicarsi....
La sicurezza dà fastidio a chi nn è sicuro....ma una cosa rosica di pù che l'essere sicuri di sè....cioè esserlo con indifferenza nei confronti di chi ti vuole male!!!!


----------



## tatitati (12 Febbraio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Seeee, magari tutti i pc che esplodano al suo tocco...!!!!!
> 
> Tati...ultimamente, devo ammettere che c sono arrivata un pò tardino, stò imparando che a certa gente, sfigata & complessata....piace giocare sulle debolezze degli altri, in maniera tale da cercare di assoggettarle o da vendicarsi....
> La sicurezza dà fastidio a chi nn è sicuro....ma una cosa rosica di pù che l'essere sicuri di sè....cioè esserlo con indifferenza nei confronti di chi ti vuole male!!!!


 
quelle due non hanno una vita e questa è la mia unica consolazione. ma mi rode che volgiano rovinare a tutti i costi la mia.


----------



## lale75 (12 Febbraio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


> vuoi un cazzillo? ihhhiiihih


 
con chi ce l'hai?


----------



## tatitati (12 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> con chi ce l'hai?


con te amò  

	
	
		
		
	


	




un cazzillo è una pastiglia di docciaschiuma


----------



## Old Confù (12 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Sì però se uno viene in un forum spera di potersi raccontare senza l'ansia dello sputtanamento etc etc...se non ho capito male (ma probabilmente non ho capito una mazza, tanto per cambiare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sei in una comunità...come ce ne sono altre, e se si scende nei discorsi troppo personali....questo può capitare, come succede nella vita reale!!!!  purtroppo...ma è una cosa da mettere in conto se si rivelano a qualcuno che conosciamo poco, o crediamo di conoscere, i nostri fatti!!!!


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2009)

*.........*

Non bisognerebbe mai mischiare vita reale con vita virtuale....mai!!


----------



## tatitati (12 Febbraio 2009)

era mia amica ma c evidentemente ha mentito e la sua socia idem


----------



## Old Confù (12 Febbraio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


> quelle due non hanno una vita e questa è la mia unica consolazione. ma mi rode che volgiano rovinare a tutti i costi la mia.



bhè Tati, ti rispondi da sola, se una (o due) nn hanno una propria vita, saranno anche tremendamente insoddisfatte...di conseguenza, cosa può dare loro fastidio? La serenità di un'altra persona, che ai loro occhi nn merita tanto...!!!!


----------



## tatitati (12 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non bisognerebbe mai mischiare vita reale con vita virtuale....mai!!


 
già--------


----------



## lale75 (12 Febbraio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


> con te amò
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ah...pensa te che io credevo fosse un tuo modo aulico di definire ciò che è stato altrove chiamato "il manico"...perchè in quel caso, se te n'avanzava uno, io non butto mai via niente eh 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ..certe offerte non vanno rifiutate


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2009)

*Tati*

Perdonami...in questo, anche se in totale buona fede hai sbagliato un tantinello anche tu!!


----------



## Old Confù (12 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non bisognerebbe mai mischiare vita reale con vita virtuale....mai!!


Oscù, dimmi la verità....ma a te, scassa palle nn te ne sono capitati mai nella vita reale? di quelli che per vie traverse venivano a sapere di cazzi tuoi e li sputtanavano in giro?

ce n'è una marea....


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2009)

*Confù*

Come no....pensa che conosco questo sito prorpio per questo.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  !Ero fidanzato con un utente di tradimento.it....che da un giorno all'altro ha pensato bene di sputtanare la mia vita privata e sentimentale su quel sito....chiaramente omettendo di dire gran parte della storia...per aver la commiserazione e il compatimento di tutti i presenti....!Per non parlare di informazioni vere o presunte...uscite sul mio conto su questo sito...ma è meglio lasciar stare.....!!


----------



## lale75 (12 Febbraio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


> quelle due non hanno una vita e questa è la mia unica consolazione. ma mi rode che volgiano rovinare a tutti i costi la mia.


 
Tati, forse comincio a vedere un pò di luce in sta storia. Non ti crucciare, lo so quanto fa incazzare perchè a me sto tiro me l'han fatto le mie amiche del cuore...andava tutto bene finchè ero l'allegra cazzona che andava ai festini ad imbragare con loro ma appena  mi sono trovata uno di cui mi sono veramente innamorata si è scatenato l'inferno. Ho sopportato cattiverie di tutti i tipi fino a che non han cominciato a far girare la voce che ero una prostituta, che praticamente il mio "lui" mi ripagava in abiti firmati e borsette per le mie prestazioni...e loro in tutto quasto con me continuavano a fare le amicone mentre sapevo cosa dicevano alle mie spalle...la verità l'hai detta tu: è gente che non ha una vita sua...ma ci stai troppo male, ti capisco


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2009)

*Lale 75*

Si dice che gli amici li vedi nel momento della difficoltà....io sostengo che li vedi anche nel momento di felicità.....!!


----------



## tatitati (12 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ah...pensa te che io credevo fosse un tuo modo aulico di definire ciò che è stato altrove chiamato "il manico"...perchè in quel caso, se te n'avanzava uno, io non butto mai via niente eh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
mi piace come scrivi.. ecco quando leggo certe persone non andrei più via.


----------



## tatitati (12 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come no....pensa che conosco questo sito prorpio per questo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
eri fidanzato con fedi?


----------



## Old Confù (12 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come no....pensa che conosco questo sito prorpio per questo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Questo è un caso...

Io conosco gente, che osserva, scruta....trae conclusioni e poi le piazza lì....per vedere le tue reazioni, e in base a quello capiscono se ci hanno azzeccato o meno con la cazzata sparata!!!!

dimmi, queste persone come le si argina, anche nn raccontando i propri problemi?!?

La tua ex, che tirava l'acqua al proprio mulino...lì, anche volendo mantenere la propria riservatezza, come si fà a nn difendersi vedendosi in parte calunniati???


----------



## Old Aleluja (12 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè tati tante cose non son piacevoli....nel mio caso pensi sia piacevole sapere che il gestore del sito nutre una gran simpatia per me ed è pronto ad esternarla alla prima occasione?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 se ANCHE a me ti riferisci ti sbagli e ti sbagli proprio di grosso. per me l'importante è non essere trattato da stupido ed essere offeso (o tutte e due le cose 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) o al limite ignorato...


----------



## lale75 (12 Febbraio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


> mi piace come scrivi.. ecco quando leggo certe persone non andrei più via.


 
Ma sì, Tati, ma scrivimi scrivimi in MP...anche il mio è vuoto...non mi caga mai nessuno 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 fra un pò me lo levano per mancato utilizzo.


----------



## MK (12 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> beh, è comprensibile anche perchè le cose riportate vengono sempre distorte. Ma il cancellarti da qui non credo sia la soluzione. *se una persona vuole farti del male riesce sempre a trovare il modo* e tu non puoi cancellarti da tutto


Vero.


----------



## Old giulia (12 Febbraio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


> eri fidanzato con fedi?


 
Ora proprio non ci capisco na sega!!!
E' peggio di beautiful!!!
Dunque c'è lei... che viene cazziata da lui... che non crede all'altra che ha pure na socia... Poi arriva Fedi???????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Ma Oscuro poi... fidanzato con Fedi... no!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ohh Tati (a parte gli scherzi) io già ti dissi che fare...


----------



## Old Aleluja (12 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ho dei seri problemi con le virgole in 'sti giorni


 anche con gli apostrofi se per questo......


----------



## lale75 (12 Febbraio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


> con te amò
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ma che poi il cazzillo a che mi serve? ma perchè, puzzo??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma si sente fin lì?


----------



## MK (12 Febbraio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


> oddio se lui fosse anche il suo tipo avrei un ottimo motivo per evirare lui e ammazzare lei


----------



## lale75 (12 Febbraio 2009)

Aleluja ha detto:


> anche con gli apostrofi se per questo......


 
e le "gl"? scrivo sempre "lg"...n'analfabeta porco Giuda...


----------



## Old giulia (12 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ma sì, Tati, ma scrivimi scrivimi in MP...anche il mio è vuoto...non mi caga mai nessuno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ennò!!!!!!!!
Possibile che io non abbia mai un MP da leggere????????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Possibile che debba automandarmeli????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Anche io li voglio


----------



## lale75 (12 Febbraio 2009)

Aleluja ha detto:


> anche con gli apostrofi se per questo......


 
Urka...pure con gli apostrofi...mi tocca tornare alle elementari...eccheppalle...altri 20 anni di studi


----------



## lale75 (12 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Ennò!!!!!!!!
> Possibile che io non abbia mai un MP da leggere?????????
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ecco, faremo il gruppo Mp degli sfigati...


----------



## MK (12 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si dice che gli amici li vedi nel momento della difficoltà....io sostengo che li vedi anche nel momento di felicità.....!!




























 . Soprattutto le amiche Oscuro


----------



## Old Aleluja (12 Febbraio 2009)

Tatina, ma lo stalking te lo fanno sul sito o in pvt...se però riferiscono soltanto distortamente quello che scrivi a qualcuno fuori del forum non è stalking..è solo stronzaggine e cattiveria...o gelosia..


----------



## Old Aleluja (12 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> e le "gl"? scrivo sempre "lg"...'n'analfabeta porco Giuda...




















l'APOSTROFO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lale75 (12 Febbraio 2009)

Aleluja ha detto:


> l'APOSTROFO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 





  Uè! non sarai mica la mia maestra delle elementari tu!


----------



## Old Aleluja (12 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Uè! non sarai mica la mia maestra delle elementari tu!


 no, il bidello calvo...


----------



## lale75 (12 Febbraio 2009)

Aleluja ha detto:


> no, il bidello calvo...


 
Ma va?!? si dice che i calvi siano più intelligenti...e non solo...


----------



## Old Aleluja (12 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ma va?!? si dice che i calvi siano più intelligenti...e non solo...


 soffrono  di cervicale?


----------



## tatitati (12 Febbraio 2009)

Aleluja ha detto:


> Tatina, ma lo stalking te lo fanno sul sito o in pvt...se però riferiscono soltanto distortamente quello che scrivi a qualcuno fuori del forum non è stalking..è solo stronzaggine e cattiveria...o gelosia..


o figlie di mamma allegra


----------



## tatitati (12 Febbraio 2009)

ok se volete mandatemi mp, vi ascolto e vi rispondo...


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Febbraio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


> ok se volete mandatemi mp, vi ascolto e vi rispondo...


il tuo spritz è ancora sul banco. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  mi sa che ormai faccio in tempo a lasciarti pagato un cappuccino...


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> il tuo spritz è ancora sul banco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ehm...l'ho bevuto io.......


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ehm...l'ho bevuto io.......


 hai fatto bene


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> hai fatto bene


era lì tutto solo soletto, ho pensato di approfittarne 

	
	
		
		
	


	




oggi che ci beviamo?


----------



## tatitati (13 Febbraio 2009)

io bevo solo mojito


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Febbraio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


> io bevo solo mojito


già a quest'ora?


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Febbraio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


> io bevo solo mojito


 
buono il mojito!!


----------



## tatitati (13 Febbraio 2009)

è buono a tutte le ore


----------



## MK (13 Febbraio 2009)

*Come per*

il cointreau, eliminato completamente dalla mia esistenza. Troppi effetti collaterali...


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> il cointreau, eliminato completamente dalla mia esistenza. Troppi effetti collaterali...


tipo?


----------



## tatitati (13 Febbraio 2009)

secondo me non si ricorda più che ha fatto...


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Febbraio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


> è buono a tutte le ore


sarà.. ma mi sa che al mattino ti stecca forte...


----------



## MK (13 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> tipo?


Dopo sto male. Sconnessa. Quindi chiuso.


----------



## tatitati (13 Febbraio 2009)

a me fanno lo stesso effetto 10 ciupiti...


----------



## MK (13 Febbraio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


> a me fanno lo stesso effetto 10 ciupiti...


ecco, vero, infatti pure quelli basta...


----------



## tatitati (13 Febbraio 2009)

io pure
il ciupito per me no buono...


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> ecco, vero, infatti pure quelli basta...


cosa sono i ciupiti?


----------



## tatitati (13 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> cosa sono i ciupiti?


un bicchierino di rum e uno di succo di pera
prima butti giù il rum
poi il succo
nel giro di tre secondi
si ride un frego
e si vomita altrettanto...


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> cosa sono i ciupiti?


1 bicchierino di rum puro al quale fai seguire un bicchierino di succo di pera


----------



## MK (13 Febbraio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


> un bicchierino di rum e uno di succo di pera
> prima butti giù il rum
> poi il succo
> nel giro di tre secondi
> ...




















   vero...


----------



## tatitati (13 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> 1 bicchierino di rum puro al quale fai seguire un bicchierino di succo di pera


ne hai mai bevuti dieci in fila?
sono morta...


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Febbraio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


> ne hai mai bevuti dieci in fila?
> sono morta...


certo che hai fisico...


----------



## tatitati (13 Febbraio 2009)

bere mangiare a fare l'amore. non ho limiti.


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Febbraio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


> ne hai mai bevuti dieci in fila?
> sono morta...


sono arrivata a 7...credevo di essere su Marte


----------



## tatitati (13 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> sono arrivata a 7...credevo di essere su Marte


io credevo di essere su venere... ahahah
funziona se ti vuoi sentire universale


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Febbraio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


> io credevo di essere su venere... ahahah
> funziona se ti vuoi sentire universale


 

















    giocavo a calcio con un amico e calciavo una palla immaginaria.....


----------



## tatitati (13 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> giocavo a calcio con un amico e calciavo una palla immaginaria.....


io ridevo e basta.. e quando rido io ride l'universo.. hihihihii


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Febbraio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


> io ridevo e basta.. e quando rido io ride l'universo.. hihihihii


poi mi sono sdraiata su una panchina con colorito alquanto verdastro


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> poi mi sono sdraiata su una panchina con colorito alquanto verdastro


Prova con una bella sbronza di Drambuye


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Prova con una bella sbronza di Drambuye


cos'è?


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Febbraio 2009)

*sbronza*

le uniche sbronze che abbia mai preso sono quella coi chupiti e quella col porto.
Quella del porto è stata memorabile....dopo che in 3 fanciulle ci siamo scolate 2 bottiglie di porto di pessima qualità (lidl) completamente fuori ho preso la canna dalle mani della mia amica e me ne sono fumata metà respirando ferocemente.....ho passato il resto della serata con la testa nel cesso....era un cesso comune..1 ogni 30 camere


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> cos'è?


Liquore a base di whisky e miele.
Una buona dose di quello, e risparmi sul riscaldamento di casa.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> le uniche sbronze che abbia mai preso sono quella coi chupiti e quella col porto.
> Quella del porto è stata memorabile....dopo che in 3 fanciulle ci siamo scolate 2 bottiglie di porto di pessima qualità (lidl) completamente fuori ho preso la canna dalle mani della mia amica e me ne sono fumata metà respirando ferocemente.....ho passato il resto della serata con la testa nel cesso....era un cesso comune..1 ogni 30 camere


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


>


cosa ridi? è stata una tragedia!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> cosa ridi? è stata una tragedia!!


Sbronza di capodanno '80 nella "cantina" di un nostro amico: stavo malissimo ma non riuscivo a vomitare. L'amico mi porta di sopra, in casa della madre (nota sudiciona). Guardo il cesso e.....vomito tutto.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> cosa ridi? è stata una tragedia!!


bè dai, se non altro non era il cesso di trainspotting...


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> bè dai, se non altro non era il cesso di trainspotting...


ma c'era anche un pelo......


----------



## lale75 (13 Febbraio 2009)

La tequila...la tequila mi stende...


----------



## tatitati (13 Febbraio 2009)

mai bevuta la tequila


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Febbraio 2009)

oh, ma bevete davvero cose che io neanche ho mai assaggiato..
qui da me si beve birra, vino e al limite grappa.


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> oh, ma bevete davvero cose che io neanche ho mai assaggiato..
> qui da me si beve birra, vino e al limite grappa.


non mi piace nè l'una nè l'altra.....


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Febbraio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


> mai bevuta la tequila


nemmeno io. odio i whiskie però mi piace il gin ma solo se è ottimo e solo ogni tantissimo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Febbraio 2009)

Ma che belle esperienze ...mi mancano...


----------



## Old giulia (14 Febbraio 2009)

anno 2005... capodanno.
Mi sono presa na sbornia con il limoncello!!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma vi rendete conto?
Sono andata a dormire alle 5 del mattino... verso le 10,00 mi sono svegliata (non ricordavo un casso) come sono scesa dal letto... la testa!!! un macigno... un odore su per il naso di alcool puro... ho tenuto mal di testa per 2 giorni... allucinante. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mai più limoncello!!!


----------



## Old giulia (14 Febbraio 2009)

... però la prima sbronza di mio figlio... vino rosso... (15 anni)
Che tenero!!! Gli ho fatto da infermiera... ancora oggi quando ci pensiamo ridiamo!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









continuava a ripetermi... "mamma non mi lasciare... non mi lasciare..."


----------



## tatitati (14 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> ... però la prima sbronza di mio figlio... vino rosso... (15 anni)
> Che tenero!!! Gli ho fatto da infermiera... ancora oggi quando ci pensiamo ridiamo!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------

